# A CALL TO ARMS: Sent some screenshots in to Jalopnik's MONSTER SURVEY -- U/L TAKING MORE $ FROM DRIVERS



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The website Jalopnik has launched an investigation on Uber and Lyft fares.
Here's some info: https://jalopnik.com/we-think-uber-and-lyfts-new-surge-fares-screw-drivers-a-1835952856



> Using a quick form at fares.jalopnik.com, drivers can
> anonymously submit information about recent fares, including how much the rider paid, how much the driver got paid, and how much the company pocketed. We will then use that information to dig deeper into Uber and Lyft's take rate.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/media-attention-for-surge-gouging.329798/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jalopnik did an article about Uber and Lyft screwing drivers (and pax). The companies called BS and claim that their take rates (from drivers) average 22 and 26%.

So Jalopnik did a survey. They took ride pay samples from 150 drivers and found that drivers make less. Imagine that! U/L responded that they have millions of drivers, and 150 isn't really much of a sample.

So Jalopnik said Fine, F.U., let's do a monster survey! Any and all drivers can participate. Go to Fares.Jalopnik.com with a screenshot and some basic info, and enter the info. I input about 2 dozen rides from last night.

They want basic info. What did the pax get charged, what did you make, and what did they make. Subtract tips and tolls, and keep it simple. Include surge charges and payments.

The worst I entered (% wise) was a ride where they charged $12 and I made $5. On average, they take 30-40% from me, and looking through about 35 rides from last night, this confirms what I already knew.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes we must send them our screenshots.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Overall takeout is probably close to 72 -76%... 
Most drivers lose 35-40%, but some drivers do creative driving, which tilts overall numbers to 72-76%..then add some fuzzy expense reports from U/l... new drivers, referrals, bonuses etc etc ... tips should not be included ..it changes another few points


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

sent about10 rides. Why is this not the trending story so more do it. Too many users started similar threads...can a moderator post this as a call to arms? This needs to flood jalopnik so it can get traction.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Norm22 said:


> Can a moderator post this as a call to arms? This needs to flood jalopnik so it can get traction.


Done.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


I tried that. But NASCAR doesn't have any openings and the demolition derby is only once a year.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> I tried that. But NASCAR doesn't have any openings and the demolition derby is only once a year.


Its unfortunate that you are limited with your skill offerings.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


Uber is a company with no franchisee, most McDonald's in the states are franchise owned. The franchise owners are generally not millionaires. Many Uber drivers make less than minimum wage after the car depreciation and other expenses.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


Ah Jesus!! Why didn't I think of this?!! Brilliant!!

Give me a ****ing break. Thanks for the obvious though.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I sent two to Jalopnik, both Lyft where they took 63% and 67% of the fare. I only do Lyft when Uber is slow, and needed these two rides to again remind me why.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Ah Jesus!! Why didn't I think of this?!! Brilliant!!
> 
> Give me a @@@@ing break. Thanks for the obvious though.


If its so obvious why arent you (the collective you as in uher drivers complaining) it?



Paul Vincent said:


> Uber is a company with no franchisee, most McDonald's in the states are franchise owned. The franchise owners are generally not millionaires. Many Uber drivers make less than minimum wage after the car depreciation and other expenses.


Then why are you still doing it? This is America, land of opportunity during an era with record low unemployment.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Not trying to sound like I'm on U/L side or anything, but you have to think about it. If these companies are reportedly bleeding money oh, they are going to do whatever it takes to try and get some money into their ecosystem. This means taking a larger chunk out of surges and primetime.

Let's look at the reality of this: if there is an opportunity to make more money, it doesn't matter if you are an individual or a business - you are going to take advantage of it. Furthermore, it would behoove the rideshare companies to allow us to game the system because it forces passengers to pay more. When the passengers pay more we all get more (in our case, because we are not the middleman in control of money transfer, we don't get much more). And truthfully, we really should not be sympathetic towards passengers. They are still getting a good deal as compared to the taxi companies


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If its so obvious why arent you (the collective you as in uher drivers complaining) it?
> 
> 
> Then why are you still doing it? This is America, land of opportunity during an era with record low unemployment.


WTF?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is America, land of opportunity during an era with record low unemployment.


Low unemployment doesn't necessarily mean prosperity.

Many "downsized" or "outsourced" workers are underemployed making less money than they did on their previous jobs.

Because they're working, they contribute to the low unemployment numbers.



Mista T said:


> Jalopnik did an article about Uber and Lyft screwing drivers (and pax). The companies called BS and claim that their take rates (from drivers) average 22 and 26%.
> 
> So Jalopnik did a survey. They took ride pay samples from 150 drivers and found that drivers make less. Imagine that! U/L responded that they have millions of drivers, and 150 isn't really much of a sample.
> 
> ...


Start taking more short rides and you'll see that uber's huge booking fees give them more than 50% of the fare in most markets.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> WTF?


What would you like me to clarify?



Nats121 said:


> Low unemployment doesn't necessarily mean prosperity.
> 
> Many "downsized" or "outsourced" workers are underemployed making less money than they did on their previous jobs.
> 
> ...


This is still the land of opportunity if youre willing to siege said opportunity. Whining about it isnt going to improve your situation.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I posted the article in the Pay & News sub forums.

I am happy that many of you are participating in the survey.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't know what the exact percentage is of rides in which U/L are grabbing huge cuts of the fares, but as far as I'm concerned, if it happens once it's one too many.

We do all the damn work and absorb virtually all the overhead, so 25% is more than enough of a cut for those bastards.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Need to spread the word about this all over social media and any Yahoo article about Uber and Lyft so drivers take part in it. I know it won’t do much, but anything to inconvenience them is worth it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> What would you like me to clarify?
> 
> This is still the land of opportunity if youre willing to siege said opportunity. Whining about it isnt going to improve your situation.


What opportunity are you seiging by posting here on UP?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> What opportunity are you seiging by posting here on UP?


That all depends on your marketable skill other then the one you earned as a 16 year old.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> That all depends on your marketable skill other then the one you earned as a 16 year old.


I think you're too dumb to under stand the question. That explains why you're driving for Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I think you're too dumb to under stand the question. That explains why you're driving for Uber.


I miss read, sorry. The opportunity I'm seiging is the enjoyment of communicating, maybe even help someone realize whining about something wont fix their life. Only one that can improve their life is you. I wouldnt wait on Uber to be fixed, fix yourself. I'm in Commercial time building to be an Airline Pilot, a high demand, highly paid professon. I'm not going to beg and whine for Uber to pay me more, I'm going to improve myself so I can earn more.

But you do you Uber driver. I havent taken a ride since February.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I miss read, sorry. The opportunity I'm seiging is the enjoyment of communicating, maybe even help someone realize whining about something wont fix their life. Only one that can improve their life is you. I wouldnt wait on Uber to be fixed, fix yourself. I'm in Commercial time building to be an Airline Pilot, a high demand, highly paid professon. I'm not going to beg and whine for Uber to pay me more, I'm going to improve myself so I can earn more.
> 
> But you do you Uber driver. I havent taken a ride since February.


If you want to improve yourself, you might start by not bragging about your Pilot job. You seem more interested in rubbing everyone's nose in it, than you are interested in helping ANYONE. You seem to adhere to the debunked "self made man" philosophy. That's just something that the lucky people tell themselves to take credit for the rest of societies accomplishments. It's pure ego and pride.

Everybody comes here to communicate, share stories, to vent, and to suggest how things might be better. Nothing wrong with any of that. If you don't like it, maybe you should start your own chat room that only allows positive views on Uber. Although, I don't think very many people would participate. Maybe you should take your own advice, and fix yourself, instead of trying to fix all the "whining" people on UP. Who made it your job to do that?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I miss read, sorry. The opportunity I'm seiging is the enjoyment of communicating, maybe even help someone realize whining about something wont fix their life. Only one that can improve their life is you. I wouldnt wait on Uber to be fixed, fix yourself. I'm in Commercial time building to be an Airline Pilot, a high demand, highly paid professon. I'm not going to beg and whine for Uber to pay me more, I'm going to improve myself so I can earn more.
> 
> But you do you Uber driver. I havent taken a ride since February.


According to your foolish argument, workers seeking better pay and working conditions are a bunch of whiners who should quit their jobs.

Thus, all of the zillions of workers over the years who went on strike were a bunch of whiners who should have quit their jobs instead of fighting for better pay and working conditions.

Things didn't go according to your argument. Not only did many of those strikes result in much better pay and working conditions for those particular workers, they were the impetus that resulted in many of the benefits workers now take for granted such as Workers Comp, overtime pay, 40 hour work week, etc.

Suffice to say if every dissatisfied worker quit their jobs, our economic system would collapse.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> We do all the damn work and absorb virtually all the overhead, so 25% is more than enough of a cut for those bastards.


I'm happy flipping them a couple of bucks on these rides:












Nats121 said:


> According to your foolish argument, workers seeking better pay and working conditions are a bunch of whiners who should quit their jobs.
> 
> Thus, all of the zillions of workers over the years who went on strike were a bunch of whiners who should have quit their jobs instead of fighting for better pay and working conditions.
> 
> ...


Agreed, besides that being a quitter and quitting something immediately that doesn't immediately go the way one wants just isn't the American way.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I miss read, sorry. The opportunity I'm seiging is the enjoyment of communicating, maybe even help someone realize whining about something wont fix their life. Only one that can improve their life is you. I wouldnt wait on Uber to be fixed, fix yourself. I'm in Commercial time building to be an Airline Pilot, a high demand, highly paid professon. I'm not going to beg and whine for Uber to pay me more, I'm going to improve myself so I can earn more.
> 
> But you do you Uber driver. I havent taken a ride since February.


Pray for any passengers who might get aboard a fight your piloting.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What would you like me to clarify?
> 
> This is still the land of opportunity if youre willing to siege said opportunity. Whining about it isnt going to improve your situation.


My statement has no whining, can you read? There is hope for dyslexia and my God don't fly a plane. Piloting take some comprehension skills.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Jalopnik did an article about Uber and Lyft screwing drivers (and pax). The companies called BS and claim that their take rates (from drivers) average 22 and 26%.
> 
> So Jalopnik did a survey. They took ride pay samples from 150 drivers and found that drivers make less. Imagine that! U/L responded that they have millions of drivers, and 150 isn't really much of a sample.
> 
> ...


Subtract the booking fee since a good portion of that goes to James River (or whatever local insurance they carry on the rides).

We are not looking at it the way we would if we were running the service, sure, but you still have to follow basic accounting principles.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone else notice they are getting less tips from Uber app? I have not had a tip in uber app since 7/8? Lyft is normal tip rate.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Subtract the booking fee since a good portion of that goes to James River (or whatever local insurance they carry on the rides).


With god knows how many drivers uber has to insure, it's close to $1000 a year per driver if that. Unless someone can prove otherwise, cause I'm not going hunting for the link again!!!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think Steve K shud Polish up his speling and Gramer and punkuashun skilz.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SatMan said:


> With god knows how many drivers uber has to insure, it's close to $1000 a year per driver if that. Unless someone can prove otherwise, cause I'm not going hunting for the link again!!!


Wow, you actually believe that cost of insurance goes down with greater risk of a payout.
Got a bridge I could sell you. Cash deal through money gram...real cheap.

Try the quick and easy look up of what Commercial 100/300/100 coverage runs.

Then figure what 1million dollar coverage would cost.

And that is per car per month.

But, hey, go ahead and believe what you want.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

With all your hate and complaining
?U all continue to put BIG smiles on ?Khosrowshahi & Kalanick's? faces
by
A. transporting their clients for pennies
B. And, allowing yourselves to be Continually kicked in the Nutz.









U guys paid for that expensive dental work.
Your reward: another kick in the nutz ✅
Decrease driver incentives 
Decrease driver earnings
Decrease cleaning fees


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Wow, you actually believe that cost of insurance goes down with greater risk of a payout.
> Got a bridge I could sell you. Cash deal through money gram...real cheap.
> 
> Try the quick and easy look up of what Commercial 100/300/100 coverage runs.
> ...





SatMan said:


> *Unless someone can prove otherwise, cause I'm not going hunting for the link again!!!*


Put up or shut up big boy.....Prove me wrong!!! What is it like 3 million drivers in the U.S. alone.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Wow, you actually believe that cost of insurance goes down with greater risk of a payout.
> Got a bridge I could sell you. Cash deal through money gram...real cheap.
> 
> Try the quick and easy look up of what Commercial 100/300/100 coverage runs.
> ...


The larger the pool of insured, the lower the risk to the insurer and the lower the premium.

You ever heard of group rates?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Jalopnik did an article about Uber and Lyft screwing drivers (and pax). The companies called BS and claim that their take rates (from drivers) average 22 and 26%.
> 
> So Jalopnik did a survey. They took ride pay samples from 150 drivers and found that drivers make less. Imagine that! U/L responded that they have millions of drivers, and 150 isn't really much of a sample.
> 
> ...


I do a spreadsheet every month, consistently I take 77-78% of the fare.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Subtract the booking fee since a good portion of that goes to James River (or whatever local insurance they carry on the rides).


Not subtracting the booking fee. Doesn't matter what they spend it on. All the money goes into a bank account in some foreign country (to avoid US taxes), and they spend it on whatever they want - insurance, advertising, kegs of beer, stock options, doesn't matter....

What DOES matter is how much money they take off the top. How they spend it is their concern.



Ssgcraig said:


> I do a spreadsheet every month, consistently I take 77-78% of the fare.


That's awesome, sounds like you are the winner here!

I wonder, does your calculation include tips as part of the fare? Because the tip is not part of the fare. Just curious. Example: If I get $3.75 and Uber gets $3.75 and I get a $5 tip, I have still only made 50% of the fare.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Wait til tax time. They will have to disclose their fee for tax reporting. If the increased take is true, then the U/L fee will be >= 30% of your gross earnings.

For what it's worth, the "receipt" shown often times isn't what the passenger paid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yes we must send them our screenshots.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Put up or shut up big boy.....Prove me wrong!!! What is it like 3 million drivers in the U.S. alone.


"Put up or shut up..." says the lame ass that also said "...*cause I'm not going hunting for the link* ..."

How about you back up your lazy ass claim that it only costs 1000.00 per year.

You realize how ignorant you sound saying it costs Uber less than 100.00 a month to insure each driver.

And, FYI, you can do your own research making stupid claims like that.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I hope something comes if it. But I don't think most people care. Look at Amazon treating employees like robots. Meanwhile Jeff Bezos is there richest man on the planet.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Login to your Uber partner dashboard, there are monthly statements there.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> "Put up or shut up..." says the lame ass that also said "...*cause I'm not going hunting for the link* ..."
> 
> How about you back up your lazy ass claim that it only costs 1000.00 per year.
> 
> ...


*Try quoting the entire sentence you nitwit...*


SatMan said:


> *cause I'm not going hunting for the link again!!!*


Grow up kid!!! Do your own research and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> What would you like me to clarify?
> 
> Whining about it isnt going to improve your situation.


And neither is criticizing him for it.



SatMan said:


> *Try quoting the entire sentence you nitwit...*
> 
> Grow up kid!!! Do your own research and tell me I'm wrong.


I did the research and your wrong.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And neither is criticizing him for it.
> 
> 
> I did the research and your wrong.


Post the link then&#8230; Smart guy!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SatMan said:


> Post the link then&#8230; Smart guy!


I don't have to. 
Do the research yourself. . . Smart guy.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I don't have to.
> Do the research yourself. . . Smart guy.


Post the link......Mine must be 6-8 months old.....and I'm not going to go hunting for it again...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SatMan said:


> Post the link......Mine must be 6-8 months old.....and I'm not going to go hunting for it again...


Well then you'll just have to live in the dark.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Well then you'll just have to live in the dark.


LOL, you're the one that said I was wrong...LMAO>>>>> ? ? ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SatMan said:


> LOL, you're the one that said I was wrong...LMAO>>>>> ? ? ?


Good thing you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> "Put up or shut up..." says the lame ass that also said "...*cause I'm not going hunting for the link* ..."
> 
> How about you back up your lazy ass claim that it only costs 1000.00 per year.
> 
> ...


You don't know how much Uber pays James River and the other companies for their Swiss cheese coverage.

It couldn't be too much, otherwise they wouldn't keep hiring drivers at such a frenetic pace that drivers are literally tripping over each other.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


I understand freedom of speech but how is it allowed for a loser to constantly come into a forum called Complaints and constantly provoke members with idiotic comments on a daily basis? It's like showing up to a workers strike at the job and telling everyone outside with pick it signs to find another job if they don't like it. Obviously a sick mental case with no life. There are better ways to spend your time. Get a life.



Nats121 said:


> You don't know how much Uber pays James River and the other companies for their Swiss cheese coverage.
> 
> It couldn't be too much, otherwise they wouldn't keep hiring drivers at such a frenetic pace that drivers are literally tripping over each other.


Without even seeing the proof I would have to agree with you 100 percent. Most people pay an average of $100 per month for full coverage for their personal vehicles unless they have a bad driving record so to even think Uber would be paying that or more per month for a group coverage for hundreds of thousands of drivers makes no sense. There is a reason they check your driving record before approval.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know what the exact percentage is of rides in which U/L are grabbing huge cuts of the fares, but as far as I'm concerned, if it happens once it's one too many.
> 
> We do all the damn work and absorb virtually all the overhead, so 25% is more than enough of a cut for those bastards.


Agreed, but really 10% is more than they deserve, and all they need.

If they stop the ongoing development of the psycho-analytical aspects of their anti-driver app that they choose to develop in that way, and stopped the autonomous driver-less car bs, in addition to dropping their biking, and scooter fantasies, then they would already be making a fantastic profit.

You and I already know this. Now to convince the world.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Agreed, but really 10% is more than they deserve, and all they need.
> 
> If they stop the ongoing development of the psycho-analytical aspects of their anti-driver app that they choose to develop in that way, and stopped the autonomous driver-less car bs, in addition to dropping their biking, and scooter fantasies, then they would already be making a fantastic profit.
> 
> You and I already know this. Now to convince the world.


You can add flying cars, world-wide expansion, offshore bank accounts, hookers, cocaine, and who knows what else to your list of places the money is going.

10% cut for uber would be fine with me.

Although Uber hides it from the public, I have no doubt they're making a profit in the US. Travis said so in a 2016 interview with Tech Crunch.

Their IPO prospectus has ZERO data on driver payouts and ZERO data by country, so their US profits are missing from the report.

The reason Uber hides their US profits is fear of more NYC and AB5s.

Up to now they've been able to cry poverty, and despite that there's still calls for regulation. Just imagine the outcry from the drivers and the govt if it was discovered that they're making profits on the backs of the drivers.

Our incompetent and/or corrupt SEC allowed Uber and Lyft to get away with a financial whitewash.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


Revenue is NOT profits.

Uber drivers trying to business. LOL they have no idea how to business.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SatMan said:


> *Try quoting the entire sentence you nitwit...*
> 
> Grow up kid!!! Do your own research and tell me I'm wrong.


Already have.
Already did.

Told you exactly what You needed to look for (cost of commercial insurance that Uber actually provides and whether you would be able to get it for less than 100.00 a month) but, and again lets be totally clear, you can't be bothered to do...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Already have.
> Already did.
> 
> Told you exactly what You needed to look for (cost of commercial insurance that Uber actually provides and whether you would be able to get it for less than 100.00 a month) but, and again lets be totally clear, you can't be bothered to do...


So post the link already.........  :whistling::laugh:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Already have.
> Already did.
> 
> Told you exactly what You needed to look for (cost of commercial insurance that Uber actually provides and whether you would be able to get it for less than 100.00 a month) but, and again lets be totally clear, you can't be bothered to do...


Whatever Uber's paying it's not enough to keep them from absolutely flooding the streets with drivers.

There's so many drivers they're literally tripping over each other.

Since you're so worried about how much it costs Uber, do some research and report back here exactly how much it costs.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Whatever Uber's paying it's not enough to keep them from absolutely flooding the streets with drivers.
> 
> There's so many drivers they're literally tripping over each other.
> 
> Since you're so worried about how much it costs Uber, do some research and report back here exactly how much it costs.


Not letting your lazy ass off that easy.

You made the unrealistic claim (less than 100.00 a month for 1mill in coverage) you have the onus of having to prove YOUR claim...

Otherwise, efoff and believe you have won (you haven't) I couldn't care less if I tried it I could care less but I don't care enough to try...same difference.

This is how it works when idiots make idiotic claims they are liable for providing the proof. It isn't incumbent on those with reasonable awareness of how things work to prove the idiots wrong.
Their continued beating on their chests and claiming they are right without even looking into their claims proves them the fools they are.

And, when those fools finally look into their ludicrous claims (less than 100.00 a month for 1million in coverage) and see how stupid it was...they go silent.

But, find evidence and prove me wrong. I, unlike you, have no problem admitting when I am wrong (as long as proof and sources are provided).


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Not letting your lazy ass off that easy.
> 
> You made the unrealistic claim (less than 100.00 a month for 1mill in coverage) you have the onus of having to prove YOUR claim...
> 
> ...


So I'll say it again. Post the link. And like I said before I am not going to go hunting for the link again. It was over 2 months ago. You really should learn how to comprehend what you're reading. So post your link or shut up!


----------



## sidehustle0403 (Nov 27, 2018)

I did a couple of rides this week on a whim so I could buy one of those stupid expensive fusion air purifiers (I only needed to make a couple hundred bucks to pay for half of it). I noticed a lot more adjustment payments (I’ll only drive surge, they can shove their airport DCA regs. And that flat rate $3 crap I see so many people running after) that reduced Uber’s take to the 40% range from 50%— where they were when I was driving more.

So they are sensitive to the the optics of saying they are raising rates for lack of drivers, to get more on the road, yet the drivers don’t get the pay, they keep it (defeats their reason for raising the cost).

Has anyone else noticed they aren’t charging the pax as much and /or are giving the driver more? Once this stops, won’t they do right back to (stealing) taking half?

And aren’t they price fixing?


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


People who work for McDonalds are EMPLOYEES. Screwber and gypped drivers are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS and therefore Screwber and Gypped should not even be able to set fares if all they are are "tech companies who connect drivers and passengers".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> People who work for McDonalds are EMPLOYEES. Screwber and gypped drivers are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS and therefore Screwber and Gypped should not even be able to set fares if all they are are "tech companies who connect drivers and passengers".


They can charge whatever they want to passengers to connect them to drivers, through their app.

You also set uour own rates.

You know what Uber rates are, do you not?

You accept those rates every time you log in.

You can also set your own rates.

You can decline the standard rates.

You can accept only surge rates.

You can negotiate a lower rate.

Uber does not hold a gun to your head to accept their rates. You can decline their rates all you want. You can uninstall their app. They have not made you contractually obligated to do anything for them. If the rates are low, you are free to tell them no.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I understand freedom of speech but how is it allowed for a loser to constantly come into a forum called Complaints and constantly provoke members with idiotic comments on a daily basis? It's like showing up to a workers strike at the job and telling everyone outside with pick it signs to find another job if they don't like it. Obviously a sick mental case with no life. There are better ways to spend your time. Get a life.
> 
> 
> Without even seeing the proof I would have to agree with you 100 percent. Most people pay an average of $100 per month for full coverage for their personal vehicles unless they have a bad driving record so to even think Uber would be paying that or more per month for a group coverage for hundreds of thousands of drivers makes no sense. There is a reason they check your driving record before approval.


Hahaha.

I provided a question relevent to the discussion. You went straight to name calling and I'm the one that needs the life?

I love my life, I work a great marketing job and fly airplanes. What do you do? Oh yea, Uber... Uber is so much your life that you get angry enough to just call someone names rather than have a discussion.



Drivincrazy said:


> I think Steve K shud Polish up his speling and Gramer and punkuashun skilz.


Didnt realize we needed to write as if were writing a college essay for a random internet forum. No shortage of personal attacks though, which means my points are valid and all youve got is critique on my "grammar"



ZenUber said:


> If you want to improve yourself, you might start by not bragging about your Pilot job. You seem more interested in rubbing everyone's nose in it, than you are interested in helping ANYONE. You seem to adhere to the debunked "self made man" philosophy. That's just something that the lucky people tell themselves to take credit for the rest of societies accomplishments. It's pure ego and pride.
> 
> Everybody comes here to communicate, share stories, to vent, and to suggest how things might be better. Nothing wrong with any of that. If you don't like it, maybe you should start your own chat room that only allows positive views on Uber. Although, I don't think very many people would participate. Maybe you should take your own advice, and fix yourself, instead of trying to fix all the "whining" people on UP. Who made it your job to do that?


You asked me what I was doing to siege opportunity, and I told you. If i can work to improve myself, so can you, so can everyone here.

Im also not afraid of opposition, why would I want to create a "chat room" of just people that agree with me? Thats boring.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Funny because I did uninstall their piece of crap app and started my own business. Now I make more than twice as much money. And the companies I contract with.......I CAN ACTUALLY NEGOTIATE RATES WITH THEM unlike screwber who wants all of the control of being an employer with none of the expenses. So to hell with screwber!!!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


When was the last time...

Someone told you that...

You can be...

Such a male member...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> They can charge whatever they want to passengers to connect them to drivers, through their app.
> 
> You also set uour own rates.
> 
> ...


You don't driver Uber? You have a great marketing job and fly airplanes but you feel the need to respond to driver complaints that are usually just people wanting to vent from a little frustration? Whatever makes you happy. I did not mean to offend you but just could not fathom such behavior. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Agreed, but really 10% is more than they deserve, and all they need.
> 
> If they stop the ongoing development of the psycho-analytical aspects of their anti-driver app that they choose to develop in that way, and stopped the autonomous driver-less car bs, in addition to dropping their biking, and scooter fantasies, then they would already be making a fantastic profit.
> 
> You and I already know this. Now to convince the world.


" FLYING CARS " !

UBER KITTENS

FREE ICE CREAM !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay, so when I pay $7.95 for a local X ride, and the driver gets $3.71 Uber claims it’s taxes and fees. Everyone knows when tax season comes, these companies use all sorts of breaks, exemptions, etc... So technically yes, they are taking more than they should.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Jalopnik did an article about Uber and Lyft screwing drivers (and pax). The companies called BS and claim that their take rates (from drivers) average 22 and 26%.
> 
> So Jalopnik did a survey. They took ride pay samples from 150 drivers and found that drivers make less. Imagine that! U/L responded that they have millions of drivers, and 150 isn't really much of a sample.
> 
> ...





AvisDeene said:


> Need to spread the word about this all over social media and any Yahoo article about Uber and Lyft so drivers take part in it. I know it won't do much, but anything to inconvenience them is worth it.


That's nothing, i completed a ride where they took $12.36 from me and gave me $2.20 . I was ready to quit right there !



Nats121 said:


> Low unemployment doesn't necessarily mean prosperity.
> 
> Many "downsized" or "outsourced" workers are underemployed making less money than they did on their previous jobs.
> 
> ...


50% I'd be happy . Their take is up to 80 % on short trips where i live . They're flooded w/ drivers here ...opps, i means suckers .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> That's nothing, i completed a ride where they took $12.36 from me and gave me $2.20 . I was ready to quit right there !
> 
> 
> 50% I'd be happy . Their take is up to 80 % on short trips where i live . They're flooded w/ drivers here ...opps, i means suckers .


The drivers do virtually all the work, absorb virtually all the overhead, and take virtually all the risk.

No freaking way is Uber entitled to 50% of the revenue.

25% is more than enough for Uber and Lyft to grab.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

On longer trips Uber has taken almost 40% - Wake up folks - you only get time and mileage

Uber uses part of their take from you to support other drivers ..... Uber wants to keep the city trips dirt cheap and quick so they flood the city with drivers and then incentivize drivers to take many short trips ... then use the excess (beyond 20%) they take from you to payout volume incentives. ie DO 70 trips during the week and get $$, Do 50 trips on weekend and get ??


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Done.


Thanks man.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> And what exactly is the goal? McDonalds 2017 annual revenue was 22.8 Billion and they still pay people minimum wage at the bottom. If you don't like how much you make, go find something that'll pay you more for your skills.


What if you bought or leased the McDonalds, put all the employees in there, furnished and stocked the place and provided the service. It's not the bottom worker, its them taking money from is for the service that we provide.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Is there a reason this thread is still stickied?

Getting tired of looking at it.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I miss read, sorry. The opportunity I'm seiging is the enjoyment of communicating, maybe even help someone realize whining about something wont fix their life. Only one that can improve their life is you. I wouldnt wait on Uber to be fixed, fix yourself. I'm in Commercial time building to be an Airline Pilot, a high demand, highly paid professon. I'm not going to beg and whine for Uber to pay me more, I'm going to improve myself so I can earn more.
> 
> But you do you Uber driver. I havent taken a ride since February.


We're contractors not employees, so it's always okay to ask or complain for a fair wage that counts for depreciation maintenance and other costs even for 20 to 30 hours part-time. Ultimately it comes down to what the market will bear, if enough drivers come on board then Uber will have to raise their rates so there is some Merit to asking for or complaining about wages and compensation etc... many of us are full-time professionals making 50 to $60,000 a year, but miss what this was six months ago and prior - the money used to be alot better. On a side note some states have enabled legislation in order to increase compensation one way or another for drivers will see what happens with that


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Uber took 56% last year. BS


----------

